# Cavern of Souls England/Wales June 2014



## Canonfodder (Jun 23, 2014)

One summer nights tale of an underground cavern filled with derelict cars sparked the desire to explore this strange and intriguing location. True alcohol fuels stories greater than what they actually are. However a few days later and a visit to this place blew me away. What I saw was epic and one of the most amazing explores I have been fortunate to uncover and visit. A dangerous climb especially with kit but well worth the risk

This is my first post on here so please go easy on me







[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Big C (Jun 23, 2014)

Blimey, that's pretty mad.. Cheers for this one


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 23, 2014)

I can see why you were dubious about the stories
this is great wonder how many and how long they have been going there


----------



## wrx0211 (Jun 23, 2014)

thats crazy.....love it..anymore info of how or why the cars would end up in such a place.i would spend hours in there.....thanks for sharing..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2014)

interesting! 
Great first post


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 23, 2014)

Quite the first post! Very interesting indeed, thanks for posting.


----------



## Canonfodder (Jun 23, 2014)

Many thanks for the feedback. Still trying to ascertain the history behind this!


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 23, 2014)

Canonfodder said:


> Many thanks for the feedback. Still trying to ascertain the history behind this!



Funny that they weren't broken up for scrap...Look to be 70s and early 80s cars? There's a Vauxhall Viva or something at the bottom.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 23, 2014)

Intriguing and bizarre! Loving it


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2014)

Generally vehicles aren't allowed on here, but I think this can be an exception. It looks extremely unsafe down there though!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 24, 2014)

Seen Oldskools shot from here and its had me really intrigued!!, Well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 24, 2014)

Grabbed my attention, interesting to see


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 24, 2014)

What a mad explore, great stuff, cheers..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2014)

For a first post this is awesome,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canonfodder (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool comments. Sorry about the cars but it is such an amazing and unusual sight! Yes it is dangerous - roof has recently collapsed, metal debris in the water, and a challenging free climb


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice photos and some very old cars down there, you didn't think of taking to special ladder down with you then


----------



## Dick Derpin (Jun 24, 2014)

Very good mate, very different!


----------



## MRH112 (Jun 24, 2014)

How many bodies are in those cars from the mafia I wonder...


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 26, 2014)

What an intriguing find. It never ceases to amaze me how much garbage as a species humans produce. The Vietcong always knew where the Americans had been by the litter & coke bottles etc left behind.


----------



## beardface (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice find, I want to save the black mini estate!


----------



## forker67 (Jun 26, 2014)

That's mental


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been on this place for six years and some of the stuff still amazes me. Brilliant!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! any more shots?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Whoa, what a find. Reminds me of The Goonies! 
Brilliant stuff, I wouldn't have believed it without the pics! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## st33ly (Jun 30, 2014)

This place is amazing. I found my first words were What the hell!! Truly amazing find, good work!


----------



## Pilot (Jun 30, 2014)

That place is one big question mark isn't it? How? Why? Who? Answers anyone?


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 30, 2014)

Wowser. Now that's something you don't see every day.


----------



## Mole Man (Jul 5, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, that is something different
good work


----------



## ginger5092 (Jul 19, 2014)

Brilliant, thank you


----------



## Canonfodder (Jul 30, 2014)

Update on this place - seems it was used to dump road accident vehicles from the 60s onwards until legislation stopped the council from using it as a dumping ground


----------

